# Lost: Tricia Tanaka is dead 2-28-07



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Duh, we knew who Alex was the whole time. Why did they make it like it was a big surprise?


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Points for Cheech in the ep.

But, didn't we all know that Alex was Alex? I knew as soon as he walked off into the jungle to get help exactly where she was going and why.

It was not dramatic or a twist. It was pretty straightforward.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Turtleboy - quick! To the "edit button" to add the air date (02/28/2007) to the thread title!

I liked this episode - Hurley is just so much fun to watch.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I was expecting the candy bar to be an Apollo.... I don't think it was......

It was also interesting that (I think...since I am live...in a hotel....) every number mentioned, except when the "numbers" were mentioned, was 1 more or less than the "numbers". All in the spirit of breaking the curse, hope, making your own luck.

This was a great episode. I LOLed a lot. I think Sawyer is going to turn into a softie....espeically if he drinks all of that beer. 

The head getting knocked off.....and Hurley's reaction....priceless.

Just great!!!!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Turtleboy said:


> Duh, we knew who Alex was the whole time. Why did they make it like it was a big surprise?


I don't think it was supposed to be a surprise to us, just to Rousseau. For us, I think it's just to symbolize the switch from the light, almost frivolous tone of this episode to the more intense stuff that's no doubt coming when the Losties go gunnin' for the Others.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

This was a good episoe. It captured the FUN moments, the Moving moments (no pun intended) (but the scene with all the couples on the beach and sawyer with a beer) and the touch of drama (kate and danielle) and also even the touch of insight into the character via flashback. 

Hurley and Dad. Another Lostie with Father issues. Is there anyone that doesn't have them? 

I Loved the VW with the big Dharma symbol on it. And hey, even just the thought that some years ago Roger the workman was out in the van, plotting a new road and drinking beer. Heeha!!

And Hurley giving Sawyer back some of his own - "red neck..." 

Go Hurley! 

Wait, do we need to write 'spoilers' in the title of the thread, or should I white those out?


----------



## MusicMama (Mar 6, 2005)

OK, now I remember why I liked Lost. This ep was so much better than the previous ones for this "season". Maybe I won't ditch the SP yet.

Hurley is definitely the fun-loving one - after all, he was the one who got them golfing in season 1.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

betts4 said:


> Wait, do we need to write 'spoilers' in the title of the thread, or should I white those out?


The thread title has the episode name and air date, so no warning of spoilers is needed in the thread title and we're free to discuss anything that happened in this episode and all prior episodes without using spoiler tags.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

drew2k said:


> The thread title has the episode name and air date, so no warning of spoilers is needed in the thread title and we're free to discuss anything that happened in this episode and all prior episodes without using spoiler tags.


Thanks, that means I can expound away about the wonderful lines that Sawyer had this episode as in how much fun it was to see him raise his eyebrows and sort of squeek a little when Desmond and Charlie said they 'drank' the scotch.

I wonder if a couple of six packs of flat old and generic beer is compensation. Yep. I enjoy the interplay with Sawyer and the others.


----------



## TiMo Tim (Jul 20, 2001)

Sawyer to Jin: "Look at you... all Hooked on Phonics!"


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

How long has it been in 'island time' since Sun confirmed she was pregnat? She's not showing at all.


----------



## JMikeD (Jun 10, 2002)

verdugan said:


> How long has it been in 'island time' since Sun confirmed she was pregnat? She's not showing at all.


Each season is about a month, so the whole projected time for the series takes place in a 5 month timespan on the island. We're about 2.5 months into that.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Fun was the key word here.
Several LOL moments here, especially Sawyer's "Oh this is going to be real good.". and the destruction of Mr. Clucks.
And if you didn't at least smile when Jim, Sawyer, and Vincent jumped in the van, then you have no soul.

But I think that this episode did a good job in setting up the elements for the next phase of the story.

And I agree that Cheech Marin was a plus.

(Loved the Three Dog Night 8-track as well)


----------



## desulliv (Aug 22, 2003)

How 'bout that 8Track?


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

So who else immediately got the Sung Hi Lee ("Tricia Tanaka") connection to one of the other cast members in "Lost"? 

She was making out with Elizabeth Mitchell ("Juliet") in the movie "Nurse Betty". OK, so maybe I was the only one who found that scene memorable. 

Yeah the last scene was stupid, since they treated it like some sort of twist. But the rest of the episode was good.


----------



## desulliv (Aug 22, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> Duh, we knew who Alex was the whole time. Why did they make it like it was a big surprise?


The surprise was to her mother.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

BTW, did anyone catch the editorial mistake with Vincent and the dead guy's arm?


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Turtleboy said:


> But, didn't we all know that Alex was Alex? I knew as soon as he walked off into the jungle to get help exactly where she was going and why.


Seeing Mira Furlan's name in the guest list was also a give away.


----------



## FlugPoP (Jan 7, 2004)

James was very funny tonight he had me rolling.

"snuffy" "jumbotron" and all the other ones he said.

No answers but a good Sawyer EP


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

"I'm sorry."

"You were right."

"Those pants don't make you look fat."


----------



## BriGuy20 (Aug 4, 2005)

Good episode. I didn't realize how much I missed Hurley, good to see him back.

Also liked how they threw us a happy episode in the midst of (what has been and I'm sure will be) big tedious dramatic ZOMG! episodes.

DHARMA BUS!

My only question is where the gas is going to come from to fill it up. 

BAD ABC! Previews are getting teasy again.


----------



## Knives of Ice (Nov 8, 2006)

my least favorite episode of the season. yeah it was a fun episode, but it was a worthless episode for the overall story.


----------



## TIVOSciolist (Oct 13, 2003)

JYoung said:


> BTW, did anyone catch the editorial mistake with Vincent and the dead guy's arm?


No, but I did notice that, in Charlie's shaving scene, there seemed to be a continuity problem. First, he had blood on his face, then he didn't, then he did. and then he didn't.


----------



## AndrewRosenstein (Oct 10, 2003)

My least favorite was last week's. This one is number 2.


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

I'm surprised at the negative reactions here. I guess you can't please all the people all the time. If you're doing a standalone episode, this is the way to do it, not telling a story about tattoos or treefrogs. Ugh, treefrog.

To me, it's like the writers woke up one day and remembered to write the rest of the series. Locke! Sayid! Jin! Rousseau! Moments of comedy!

Although after last week's crapfest, probably anything would taste delicious. I hope Jack disappears with the others for awhile... like Michael or Claire being gone awhile.

Other notes:



jlb said:


> I was expecting the candy bar to be an Apollo.... I don't think it was...


They made a point when we first saw Apollo that Hurley had never heard of it. That combined with music lover Charlie never hearing of Geronimo Jackson should have some sort of meaning.



verdugan said:


> How long has it been in 'island time' since Sun confirmed she was pregnant? She's not showing at all.


Realistically, unless we have a timeleap forward or some such, we'll never see Jin and Sun's baby born on this series. I realized as Hurley was talking at the top, it hasn't even been that long since Libby died.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Vito the TiVo said:


> I'm surprised at the negative reactions here. I guess you can't please all the people all the time....


I am not at all surprised. Every week, I just know when I come to read, that someone is going to hate it. Everybody wants something different out of this (or any series).

If they answered every question next week, people would complain that there is no suspense.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Loved Hurley's bearhug and "Dude! You're alive!". And I've always enjoyed the Sawyer-Jin relationship.

I don't think the episode was one of the great Lost episodes, but the bus ride was one of the great Lost scenes. One of the few moments of joy in the series. Hurley was right--they needed a victory.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I also liked this episode. There were some truly funny, laugh-out-loud moments for me in addition to the ones you guys have already mentioned...

When the head falls off the skeleton and Hurley says.."Uh...we'll get that later"

When Charlie says,"I'm riding SHOTGUN!!"

When Hurley's mom covered the gold Jesus' ears when she talked about her "Needs" nearly had me bent over laughing.

Now on to some of the more serious comments from this week...

As was mentioned earlier, there are a lot of Daddy Issues brought up in Lost, and tonight when we see the gold Jesus, it made me think of the ultimate Daddy Issue, between Jesus and God. There have certainly been a number of religious icons in Lost.

One of the most touching moments from the entire series took place at the beginning of the episode when we hear Hurley talking about being afraid and we see that he is at Libby's grave and talking to her. I have to admit to getting a bit choked up at that moment.

And....I don't mind them, I find them interesting. But more questions. I wonder what happened to "Roger" that caused the VW Van to flip over and kill him in what seems an instant way. And why didn't anyone come to find him?

I also wonder if the rabbits' foot on the key-chain is going to be used by Hurley as a talisman to ward off the curse or if Charlie will use it to ward off death?

The whole episode was about hope and it nice to have a somewhat uplifting episode for a change.

One last comment and it's about Tricia Tanaka. Where does she get off being that obnoxious to Hurley? If that had been me(well, in a way I am Hurley), I would have told her to screw off. I would have been doing her the favor by giving her the interview and her attitude was crummy. It didn't bother me that the meteor blew her up, but I would have liked to have seen the cameraman survive.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

betts4 said:


> And....I don't mind them, I find them interesting. But more questions. I wonder what happened to "Roger" that caused the VW Van to flip over and kill him in what seems an instant way. And why didn't anyone come to find him?


Roger Workman couldn't have been driving at the time the van flipped, as Vincent brought Roger's arm to Hurley and the rabbit foot key chain was around the wrist. (The key was out of the ignition.)

Maybe Roger was chilling, drinking some beer, and the smoke monster thought he was dawdling when he should have been working?


----------



## yaddayaddayadda (Apr 8, 2003)

Ok, my Lost theory of the week (not that anyone has been keeping up) is that the flashbacks we're seeing are similar time travels to what Desmond went through, but the Lostie's aren't aware yet that they're going back and making the same decisions.

That could explain why locke can walk. He somehow changed his past to avoid whatever it was that took the use of them.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

yaddayaddayadda said:


> Ok, my Lost theory of the week (not that anyone has been keeping up) is that the flashbacks we're seeing are similar time travels to what Desmond went through, but the Lostie's aren't aware yet that they're going back and making the same decisions.
> 
> That could explain why locke can walk. He somehow changed his past to avoid whatever it was that took the use of them.


That's an interesting theory. Maybe there's something to it.

Also, isn't that the second rabbit's foot keychain? Wasn't the key that Desmond used to blow up the hatch also on a rabbit's foot? I wouldn't want to be a rabbit around them Dharma people! I bet it came from a rabbit related to the one used to make Sawyer think his heart was going to explode.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

jlb said:


> I was expecting the candy bar to be an Apollo.... I don't think it was......


I thought it read "Polar Bar".


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Fun!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

getbak said:


> "I'm sorry."
> 
> "You were right."
> 
> "Those pants don't make you look fat."


And if I'm right, the look on Sun's face when she says "You've been talking to Sawyer, haven't you" will be perfect.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Knives of Ice said:


> my least favorite episode of the season. yeah it was a fun episode, but it was a worthless episode for the overall story.


Like most episodes haven't been worthless to the overall story.

At least this one was enjoyable and somewhat interesting.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

betts4 said:


> I also liked this episode. There were some truly funny, laugh-out-loud moments for me in addition to the ones you guys have already mentioned...
> 
> When the head falls off the skeleton and Hurley says.."Uh...we'll get that later"
> 
> ...


I liked the scene when Sawyer and Locke greet each other. The start to move in for a hug, but then seem to have a "we are men, we don't hug" realization and stop mid form.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

dswallow said:


> Like most episodes haven't been worthless to the overall story.


I suspect that in retrospect, this will not seem as true...

In other words, I still believe the show is a lot more focused than people are giving it credit for.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

I thought the episode was OK as I was dieing whith all of Sawyers one liners and it was interesting, but I was a little frustrated that things were not advanced. I was also frustrated that there was no mention of Hurley's box co, but that was more wishful thinking on my part.

I like the theory about the losties going back like Desmond though.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Is this the first episode that started within a flashback?


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

Amnesia said:


> Is this the first episode that started within a flashback?


No. Several have.

One of the "Kate" episodes comes to mind, particularly: One where she first appears wearing a blond wig (and the camera angles are designed to keep us from immediately recognizing her) and she checks out of a hotel and changes the license plate on her car.

There have been a few others too, I'm sure.

Oh, and by the way:

*GREAT!* episode!! 

A little light-hearted character interaction was long overdue.

My favorite moment:

Hurley: "Shut up! ....*******... ...Man...!"

Sawyer: "Well, touche."

Hurley's not that great at spontaneously making up nicknames, (or the snappy comeback, in general) but Sawyer gave him props for the effort! :up:


----------



## bdlucas (Feb 15, 2004)

Knives of Ice said:


> yeah it was a fun episode


Don't you just hate it when TV is fun?


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I suspect that in retrospect, this will not seem as true...
> 
> In other words, I still believe the show is a lot more focused than people are giving it credit for.


So you think the last hurley episode where they teased us with libby in the asylum is going to come into play somehow?

I thought this was a fun episode, but it was totally unnecessary to delay the meeting with rosseau until the end since I knew the instant her name was in the guest list exactly what would happen.

The kid who played hurley did not look like hurley to me. Poor casting. Not like it required heavy acting skills.

Didn't the "meteor" look like a missile? Maybe I just didn't look closely enough. If it were just a meteor would it really cause the building to blow up? What if the reason charlie is dying and hurley is "cursed" is because someone is going back in time to try to kill them?


----------



## stiffi (Jun 14, 2006)

markz said:


> That's an interesting theory. Maybe there's something to it.
> 
> Also, isn't that the second rabbit's foot keychain? Wasn't the key that Desmond used to blow up the hatch also on a rabbit's foot? I wouldn't want to be a rabbit around them Dharma people! I bet it came from a rabbit related to the one used to make Sawyer think his heart was going to explode.


Perhaps it's related to the theory that the island is some sort of breeding ground. You know, "breeding like rabbits"


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

Another simple comment, although other's have mentioned it:

Awesome casting: Cheech Marin as Hurley's dad! :up: :up:


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

TAsunder said:


> So you think the last hurley episode where they teased us with libby in the asylum is going to come into play somehow?


Well, they killed the character, not the actress!


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

Both my wife and I expected Jin's first words when coming back to Sun to be "these pants don't make you look fat". 

Shame he ddin't say that


----------



## bdlucas (Feb 15, 2004)

DUDE_NJX said:


> Both my wife and I expected Jin's first words when coming back to Sun to be "these pants don't make you look fat".
> 
> Shame he ddin't say that


That's what I expected too, but I'm glad they went with touching instead of funny. I think they had already played that joke for what it was worth with Jin practicing those lines in the bus.

And by not having Jin deliver those lines to Sun, they put a different slant on the Jin/Sawyer scene: Jin is smart, he knew exactly what the was saying, Sawyer wasn't playing him (even if maybe he thought he was), Jin was joking along, and Jin and Sawyer were "bonding".


----------



## jkeegan (Oct 16, 2000)

jlb said:


> It was also interesting that (I think...since I am live...in a hotel....) every number mentioned, except when the "numbers" were mentioned, was 1 more or less than the "numbers". All in the spirit of breaking the curse, hope, making your own luck.


Ah! I remember actually being focused on the number 17 for a while, thinking "why am I noticing this?" while trying to follow the rest of the story.. It was a number placed in front of us (don't remember exactly where right now.. only saw the episode once so far), and I remember thinking it was close to 16..

Glad to hear there were more.. Gotta go watch again. 



jlb said:


> The head getting knocked off.....and Hurley's reaction....priceless.


..and Sawyer's!


----------



## jkeegan (Oct 16, 2000)

JYoung said:


> Fun was the key word here.
> Several LOL moments here, especially Sawyer's "Oh this is going to be real good.". and the destruction of Mr. Clucks.
> And if you didn't at least smile when Jim, Sawyer, and Vincent jumped in the van, then you have no soul.


Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

I liked how on the way back to camp, Kate told Sawyer that all he had to say was "I am sorry" and they could have a fresh start. Sawyer told her he had nothing to be sorry for.

Then Sawyer taught Jin the three phrases to say to keep a woman happy, including "I am sorry".

Evidently, Sawyer doesn't care if he keeps Kate happy. So now while all the couples are together, he is comforting himself with stale beer. Talk about commitment issues!


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

And the best moment of all....

Hurley with his eyes closed as they fly towards the 'black rock' and he is saying the chant "the curse is broken, you make your own luck" or some such....he now will not be ruled by the numbers!

Okay, maybe the best moment was really them cruising around the field in a circle yelling and laughing....


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

betts4 said:


> And the best moment of all....
> 
> Hurley with his eyes closed as they fly towards the 'black rock' and he is saying the chant "the curse is broken, you make your own luck" or some such....he now will not be ruled by the numbers!
> 
> Okay, maybe the best moment was really them cruising around the field in a circle yelling and laughing....


I was hoping that somehow they come driving back to camp just living it up, to show all the people who didn't volunteer to help, what they missed!

I think they should build a drive-in near their golf course next!


----------



## bdlucas (Feb 15, 2004)

markz said:


> Evidently, Sawyer doesn't care if he keeps Kate happy. So now while all the couples are together, he is comforting himself with stale beer. Talk about commitment issues!


I think it's more accurate to say that he does care but his commitment issues are too much to overcome.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

So why did the van's engine have to be on before he could steer out of the way of the rocks?


----------



## jkeegan (Oct 16, 2000)

dswallow said:


> Like most episodes haven't been worthless to the overall story.
> 
> At least this one was enjoyable and somewhat interesting.


HEY! Congrats dswallow! I'm glad you enjoyed an episode this season! 

(just kidding around..  )


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

markz said:


> I was hoping that somehow they come driving back to camp just living it up, to show all the people who didn't volunteer to help, what they missed!


Definately would have liked to have seen that. That would have completed it nicely. You know, Sawyer and Charlie calling out the windows to the ladies and maybe bumper sticker that says "if the van is a rocking...don't come a knocking" with a Darma logo.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Is it just me, or does Tricia Tanaka seem like a veiled "Family Guy" reference to Trisha Takanawa, Asian Reporter? That's all I could think of. 

I loved Sawyer's "Skeletor" lines.

Oh, and in case anyone wants to make their own Dharma beer 

http://www.insanelygreattees.com/lostimages/lost_pdfs/lost_beer.pdf


----------



## Jericho Dog (Feb 10, 2006)

Great episode!

Felt more like Classic Lost from the first season.
Fun in the jungle and just a tiny bit of plot development.

The constant overbearing Others were starting to get dreary show after show....

Loved the Dharma Bus!
"Roger was on a beer run!"



JYoung said:


> BTW, did anyone catch the editorial mistake with Vincent and the dead guy's arm?


I did notice something was different but decided not to back it up. 
Did Vincent have a different arm in one of those shots?


----------



## Rakim (Dec 26, 2004)

Jericho Dog said:


> Great episode!
> 
> Felt more like Classic Lost from the first season.
> Fun in the jungle and just a tiny bit of plot development.
> ...


I think it was facing the other way. MAYBE he cold have dropped it as he ran through the jungle and then picked it up so the fingers were facing the other direction...But, probably not...


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

windracer said:


> Is it just me, or does Tricia Tanaka seem like a veiled "Family Guy" reference to Trisha Takanawa, Asian Reporter? That's all I could think of.


I was actually coming to post that exact thing.

Wonderfully hot chick just freaking out on Hurley made me think of her.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Skeletor...


----------



## Chibbie (Jan 16, 2006)

markz said:


> I am not at all surprised. Every week, I just know when I come to read, that someone is going to hate it. Everybody wants something different out of this (or any series).
> 
> If they answered every question next week, people would complain that there is no suspense.


Like Evangeline Lilly said on Letterman last night, "We can't win with you people!"


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Does anyone still laugh that these two actors are listed as series regulars in the credits?

Kiele Sanchez (Nikki)

Rodrigo Santorez (Paulo)

Why are they here?

Talk about a cushy job!


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

betts4 said:


> One last comment and it's about Tricia Tanaka. Where does she get off being that obnoxious to Hurley? If that had been me(well, in a way I am Hurley), I would have told her to screw off. I would have been doing her the favor by giving her the interview and her attitude was crummy. It didn't bother me that the meteor blew her up, but I would have liked to have seen the cameraman survive.


disagree... if hurley agreed to an interview, he could be more cooperative. he wasn't answering questions.

anyways... sung hi lee... the cindy crawford of asian models. in her prime, she was the best... she was the first nude photo i searched when i bought my very first computer with an internet connection , way back in junior year of college, 1993 .. 14k modem, 4xcd-rom, 100MB harddrive, 1.5in floppy... took forever to download, but the miracle of the internet was realized to me on that fateful evening  if you google her, a ton of stuff comes up, most of it nsfw.

the most unrealistic moment in the history of the series:

Hurley, SPRINTING through the forest, keeping up with a dog, and not keeled over gasping for air when he stopped. talk about fantasy!! 

Also, a meteor that big would have left a crater at least 1/4mile long, don't you think??


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

TAsunder said:


> So why did the van's engine have to be on before he could steer out of the way of the rocks?


For drama!

I would assume he wanted to keep going straight in order to pop the clutch. However, I don't know why he waited so long to try to pop the clutch other than to make the situation more serious for the viewer.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Liked this episode... Sawyer's one liners were great as was Hurley. I REALLY enjoyed seeing Kate and Sawyer reunited with everyone... FINALLY!


----------



## smickola (Nov 17, 2004)

No one's mentioned the best part of the episode yet...Hurley slapping Charlie! "Snap out of it!" Priceless!!


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

betts4 said:


> And....I don't mind them, I find them interesting. But more questions. I wonder what happened to "Roger" that caused the VW Van to flip over and kill him in what seems an instant way. And why didn't anyone come to find him?


I'm guessing "the incident" that Dr. Candle mentioned in the training film was the cause.



windracer said:


> Is it just me, or does Tricia Tanaka seem like a veiled "Family Guy" reference to Trisha Takanawa, Asian Reporter? That's all I could think of.


I believe that Tricia Tanaka and Trisha Takanawa both come from a local Los Angeles TV reporter named Tricia Toyota.



Rakim said:


> I think it was facing the other way. MAYBE he cold have dropped it as he ran through the jungle and then picked it up so the fingers were facing the other direction...But, probably not...


Bingo. The fingers and the key were on the other side of Vincent's mouth when Hurley caught up to him.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

So, how many more "hidden" things that no one has found yet are within a 2 minute walk from their beach?


----------



## rbraddes (Aug 27, 2005)

yaddayaddayadda said:


> Ok, my Lost theory of the week (not that anyone has been keeping up) is that the flashbacks we're seeing are similar time travels to what Desmond went through, but the Lostie's aren't aware yet that they're going back and making the same decisions.
> 
> That could explain why locke can walk. He somehow changed his past to avoid whatever it was that took the use of them.


Has anyone else proposed the theory that there was no time travel, but Desmond simply has the ability to see the future?

A knock on the head (falling from the ladder), and he catches glimpses of the future.

Another knock (from the cricket bat), and he can't.

A third knock (from the hatch implosion), and he can again.

The jewelery saleswoman had the ability to see the future. She knew that the man would be crushed by the construction accident, just as she knew that Desmond wouldn't buy the ring.

Anyways, the future visions Desmond is having now happen the same way as those he had in the flashback. He's not time traveling now, so maybe he wasn't then.

Just a theory, and most likely wrong.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

bruinfan said:


> Also, a meteor that big would have left a crater at least 1/4mile long, don't you think??


I don't think they ever said how large the meteor was. All we saw was it falling from the sky. I think a pretty small meteor would have a fire trail that made it look about as big as the one we saw. Not that I'm an expert or anything on it, though.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

drew2k said:


> Does anyone still laugh that these two actors are listed as series regulars in the credits?
> 
> Kiele Sanchez (Nikki)
> 
> ...


From EW: "You've got questions, we've got answers  straight from the mouths of Lost exec producers Damon Lindelof and Carlton Cuse."



Spoiler



Viewers were certainly interested in chasing away Nikki (Kiele Sanchez) and Paulo (Rodrigo Santoro), those heretofore unseen comely castaways whose wedged-in entrance would've been more stilted only if they'd been wearing winter parkas. While even Lindelof acknowledges that they are ''universally despised'' by fans, that's going to change, he vows: ''We had a plan when we introduced them, and we didn't get to fully execute that plan. But when the plan is executed, Nikki and Paulo will be iconic characters on the show.''


----------



## FlugPoP (Jan 7, 2004)

BriGuy20 said:


> My only question is where the gas is going to come from to fill it up.
> 
> .


OK so say it had gas in it. Gas goes bad really quick, less than a year and its varnish. But OK its the Island and the episode is about hope so we have to over look these things.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Rakim said:


> I think it was facing the other way. MAYBE he cold have dropped it as he ran through the jungle and then picked it up so the fingers were facing the other direction...But, probably not...


When I saw it after Hurley caught up with him, I thought he just had some sort of log in his mouth. I thought to myself, oh no, Hurley's imagining things again. Then it was an arm again.

I loved this episode. I know it didn't have much plot development...but it was so great to have an episode where it was just the original cast of LOST...no others, no tailees. It was great!


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Interesting redux on E! online for this episode:

http://www.eonline.com/gossip/kristin/blog/index.jsp?uuid=f46807ea-530f-4664-a44f-5c2febb16636

On the right is the video interview with the Lost creators and they reveal that a past "mystery" was not actually a mystery at all it was just a deleted scene in a past episode that did not make it in that show and watchers turned it into a mystery.


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

FlugPoP said:


> OK so say it had gas in it. Gas goes bad really quick, less than a year and its varnish. But OK its the Island and the episode is about hope so we have to over look these things.


Only good part of the episode, the guys in the van. I happen to own a VW van of nearly that vintage. 

Buttttt........as you said, gas goes bad after 6 months without treatment. Even then, if treated with Sta-Bil or other preserver, its only good for 1 or 2 years. Also, seems like the tires would be rotted, fan belt rotted, etc. especially in the tropical heat.

So they find a van, get it running, then drive it around in circles? Who wants to bet that this is the last time we EVER see the van again?


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

FlugPoP said:


> OK so say it had gas in it. Gas goes bad really quick, less than a year and its varnish. But OK its the Island and the episode is about hope so we have to over look these things.


I definitely had to turn off my internal BS detector fot that scene. There are plenty of other issues like all the oil running out and/or turning to sludge, moisture in the engine rusting it tegether, the battery leaking and even the fact that the tape would be permanently stuck to the capstan in the player by now, but it is the Island as you say.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

BriGuy20 said:


> ..........................
> 
> DHARMA BUS!


Hey, Dharma Bus! is an anagram for Rad Ambush!

Oh, and regarding the idea that they should build a drive-in next to their golf course.......What are they going to show, the Orientation film?!?!


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Lee L said:


> I definitely had to turn off my internal BS detector fot that scene. There are plenty of other issues like all the oil running out and/or turning to sludge, moisture in the engine rusting it tegether, the battery leaking and even the fact that the tape would be permanently stuck to the capstan in the player by now, but it is the Island as you say.


Well, as Sawyer said, "Son of a *****!"


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

scottykempf said:


> So they find a van, get it running, then drive it around in circles? Who wants to bet that this is the last time we EVER see the van again?


Wait, could they make fuel from island resources? coconut gas or something? 

Or how about that a VW floats? I don't know/think the vans did, but this one would make a really cool raft.


----------



## teknikel (Jan 27, 2002)

How does anyone know what episodes advance the story until the story is over. 

Most episodic television has no end. And while the Lost producers claim that there is an end, there is no guarantee that there will be one because ABC can do what they want after the current producers decide they want to stop.

Can we just take the producers' words at heart and assume an outline is in place and that the journey to this 'end' can have many twists, stops and starts.

If you hitched a ride from New York to L.A., you basically have to go the way your ride has mapped it out. Your driver may drive south or north for a little bit for whatever reason. This may upset you. You tell him we are not heading toward L.A. now. But, he has his plan and his timeline that he wants to meet. Of course, you could make suggestions. 

He may get ahead of himself and want to take a longer stop than you anticipated. Possibly more annoyance for you. 

But that is up to you to decide if you are annoyed. You could just as well enjoy the little detours if you choose. You could also choose to get out and find another ride. So many things can happen along the way. In any case, he still has his plan and he is going to try his best to stick to it.

But if I jumped in and he never told me what the destination was, I would have no idea which turn advanced us or not.

I could go on with this analogy but really, I am glad to have this ride. Some parts have bored me (very few), some have made me think about quitting (season 3.1 and the break before now). But, for now, I am determined to get to the destination no matter the path.

BTW, I loved this episode. Hurley and Sawyer were great. As was seeing Cheech.
Will have to go back and check on the off numbers thing.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

The island healed the van. And the gas.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

teknikel said:


> How does anyone know what episodes advance the story until the story is over.
> 
> Most episodic television has no end. And while the Lost producers claim that there is an end, there is no guarantee that there will be one because ABC can do what they want after the current producers decide they want to stop.
> 
> ...


Wow, it is as if you can read my mind. That is how I feel. I am just enjoying this ride and will see how it ends. I may get there and decide the destination wasn't worth the trip, but I won't know till the show ends.

I know that people are just having fun at showing how unbelievable it is that they got the van started. However, the miracle of getting the van started is the least of the unbelievable things about this show. There's smoke monsters, time travel (or future visions), cursed numbers, handicapped people walking again, overlapping character backgrounds, visions of dead people, etc that are far more mysterious than a van that started.

Of course, the whole van incident could all be in Hurley's imagination anyway. We could find out that he found the van, drank the beer, passed out, and imagined the whole thing. After all, he did end up back at camp with no van!


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

markz said:


> I know that people are just having fun at showing how unbelievable it is that they got the van started. However, the miracle of getting the van started is the least of the unbelievable things about this show. There's smoke monsters, time travel (or future visions), cursed numbers, handicapped people walking again, overlapping character backgrounds, visions of dead people, etc that are far more mysterious than a van that started.
> 
> Of course, the whole van incident could all be in Hurley's imagination anyway. We could find out that he found the van, drank the beer, passed out, and imagined the whole thing. After all, he did end up back at camp with no van!


Yeah... and I'm sure all the people who are "enjoying the ride" wouldn't care if 99.9% of what we see on the show turns out to be a bad dream caused by pepperoni pizza. I on the other hand would be extremely annoyed if most or any of the things we see on the show are written in such a cop-out manner, including the van.

Anyway, about all those other so-called hard to believe things... the difference is, they set us up to believe that all of them WILL be explained. I am not sure anyone thinks that "how did the van start" will be explained. Not that I really care all that much about the van when I'm still waiting for the "3 biggest questions" to be answered.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

TAsunder said:


> ...when I'm still waiting for the "3 biggest questions" to be answered.


Contact ABC's promotions department about that one...


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

hefe said:


> Contact ABC's promotions department about that one...


Has anyone actually done that? I find it interesting that, according to some paraphrasing of the podcasts, even the guys who are actually creating the episodes find the advertising absurd. I wonder if that's how some boxers feel when don king goes off on some crazy tangent while representing them.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

astrohip said:


> From EW: "You've got questions, we've got answers  straight from the mouths of Lost exec producers Damon Lindelof and Carlton Cuse."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm guessing that at some point they will


Spoiler



(spoilerizing because this may hint at the quoted spoiler) get a bag of black and white marbles and go off to the cave.


----------



## crazywater (Mar 7, 2001)

Great use of "Shambala" from Three Dog Night! one of my favs from the 70s...










_Wash away my troubles, wash away my pain
With the rain in Shambala
Wash away my sorrow, wash away my shame
With the rain in Shambala [...]
Everyone is helpful, everyone is kind
On the road to Shambala
Everyone is lucky, everyone is so kind
On the road to Shambala [...]
How does your light shine, in the halls of Shambala?_

And great episode, nice to get a light hearted one after all of these "must pay attention" ones lately...


----------



## jkeegan (Oct 16, 2000)

rbraddes said:


> Has anyone else proposed the theory that there was no time travel, but Desmond simply has the ability to see the future?
> 
> A knock on the head (falling from the ladder), and he catches glimpses of the future.
> 
> ...


That's a cool idea.. However, I got the distinct impression that when Desmond was looking at the paint while on the floor after the fall, that he (at least for a few seconds) remembered having just been turning the key.. There was a "WHERE THE HELL AM I?" vibe to the acting.. Plus, Desmond telling the story said to Charlie "You want to know what happened when I turned the key??!!" and then we cut to a flashback of him turning the key, and then things going backwards, and then him being near paint..

He said that when he turned the key, his life flashed before him, and the flashes didn't stop when he came back.

Plus (here's the doozy) - once he got hit in the head with the bat, and then we see him on the island, he says "noo.. please - let me go back again!"


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

JYoung said:


> I'm guessing "the incident" that Dr. Candle mentioned in the training film was the cause.


Roger was driving while intoxicated? And caused an incident.

Oh well, you know how drunk driving is sure to get you killed off on THIS Island!!


----------



## Jericho Dog (Feb 10, 2006)

betts4 said:


> Wait, could they make fuel from island resources? coconut gas or something?
> 
> Or how about that a VW floats? I don't know/think the vans did, but this one would make a really cool raft.


Hey!
This isn't Gilligan's Island just yet.......


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

betts4 said:


> Roger was driving while intoxicated? And caused an incident.
> 
> Oh well, you know how drunk driving is sure to get you killed off on THIS Island!!


And then drunk Roger, sitting in a tipped-over VW van, pulled the key out of the ignition and wrapped the rabbit-foot key chain around his wrist? I don't think so!


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

I'd like to add two more things that bothered me:

1) Anybody push-started a car before?
They seemed to want to make us think the van has to be going 40mph before it's possible.

2) Apparently steering doesn't work until the engine is running?  I know it takes some effort, but it's obviously possible.


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

Fantastic episode. This show has always been about the characters first and it was a great character episode.

People mention the editing problem like it's uncommon. In the first few minutes, there were several. In close-ups Charlie had a spot of blood from shaving, but in the zoom-outs he had none. Nikki was turning around in one shot and a second later she was being grabbed by her belt-loop, facing forward, etc.


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

By the way, I'm a firm believer that there has been no actual time travel on this show and that Desmond's flashback was all in his head. He can see into the future, yes, but did not travel back in time. I got no impression that he was "changing the past."


----------



## AJRitz (Mar 25, 2002)

This was a fun episode. Sure, it was full of logical holes - meteors crushing a store but leaving the ground beneath intact, never-spoil gasoline, sprinting Hurley (not to mention Jin and Sawyer being able to push a VW microbus with Hurley inside of it). But it was good to see a Lost episode that had a sense of humor again. I laughed out loud at this episode more than I have at any Lost episode in a long time.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

DUDE_NJX said:


> I'd like to add two more things that bothered me:
> 
> 1) Anybody push-started a car before?
> They seemed to want to make us think the van has to be going 40mph before it's possible.
> ...


They had to get up to 40 to make it steer easier. It's easier to steer a vehicle without power steering as you go faster! Everybody (that's driven a vehicle without power steering) knows that! 

Unit they got up to speed, Hurley didn't have the strength to steer it. After all, he's been living on Dharma cereal and ranch dressing.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

drew2k said:


> Does anyone still laugh that these two actors are listed as series regulars in the credits?
> 
> Kiele Sanchez (Nikki)
> 
> ...


I call them Poochie and Ms. Poochie


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

markz said:


> They had to get up to 40 to make it steer easier. It's easier to steer a vehicle without power steering as you go faster! Everybody (that's driven a vehicle without power steering) knows that!
> 
> Unit they got up to speed, Hurley didn't have the strength to steer it. After all, he's been living on Dharma cereal and ranch dressing.


On a steep downhill grade, on grass... probably not a particular certainty that a high speed turn actually will get the truck to turn.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

hefe said:


> Skeletor...


Yeah.....all I could think of when he said that was our favorite Skeletor from Big Brother.....

BTW, there are a lot of interesting anagram combos for "Roger Workman"...........


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

markz said:


> For drama!
> 
> I would assume he wanted to keep going straight in order to pop the clutch. However, I don't know why he waited so long to try to pop the clutch other than to make the situation more serious for the viewer.


I was yelling at the tv, "pop the clutch already, Hurley!".

I had the starter go out in a Taurus SHO 6-speed I used to have. For several days, until I replaced the starter, I was push starting the SHO *by myself!* I'd put it in neutral, push it by the A-pillar, hop in, throw it in second and pop the clutch. It's not that hard and doesn't have to be going that fast!


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

jlb said:


> Yeah.....all I could think of when he said that was our favorite Skeletor from Big Brother.....
> 
> BTW, there are a lot of interesting anagram combos for "Roger Workman"...........


Yeah, Like:

RARE GROW MONK
NARK OGRE WORM
RANK GORE WORM
ARMOR KEG WORN
ARM GONER WORK (This one fits the situation!)


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Fish Man said:


> I was yelling at the tv, "pop the clutch already, Hurley!".
> 
> I had the starter go out in a Taurus SHO 6-speed I used to have. For several days, until I replaced the starter, I was push starting the SHO *by myself!* I'd put it in neutral, push it by the A-pillar, hop in, throw it in second and pop the clutch. It's not that hard and doesn't have to be going that fast!


My parents had a garage under their house, so the driveway sloped down. Dad's car was at the top of the driveway (about 3 car lengths from the car to the garage door) but wouldn't start.

Dad rolled down the driveway, popped the clutch right before entering the garage and slammed on the breaks to avoid hitting the back of the garage! Luckily it worked the first time!


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

DUDE_NJX said:


> I'd like to add two more things that bothered me:
> 
> 1) Anybody push-started a car before?
> They seemed to want to make us think the van has to be going 40mph before it's possible.
> ...


I see that I smeeked you (above).

And, I'd like to add, the original VW busses didn't have power steering anyway. So, they're equally easy (or hard, depending on your POV) to steer with the engine running or not.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

They had to escape the gravitational pull of the island before they could turn, and only the magnetic field that the running generator on the car created would let them do that. Isn't it obvious?


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

crazywater said:


> Great use of "Shambala" from Three Dog Night! one of my favs from the 70s...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I totally concur. :up:

"Shambala" is one of my favorite songs from the 70's too, and it was a perfect fit with this episode.

Love the "full circle" aspect of Hurly listening to it on a boom-box as a kid when he was trying to get the Camaro going, and it happening to be nicely cued up on the 8 track in the VW when it started.

(I'm also overlooking that the tape in the 8-track would be all stuck together after years in the elements, the gas in the VW would have turned to varnish, etc. etc.)


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

One thing nobody mentioned was the Camaro and its carburetor. What Cheech should have done was had a cabinet full of Camaro parts, like Carl Hickey...

So here's Cheech & Hugo, sitting in the car. Cheech goes to start it, and Hugo says, but dad, it needs a carbureter. He turns the key, and nothing.

It doesn't need a carbureter, it needs a battery, like the Dharma Bus.

Oh, and speaking of that, don't VW Buses have locking steering wheels? He had to turn the key to unlock, otherwise he'd have no steering at all.

Greg


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Wow, I can't believe NOBODY else thought of this. As Hurley and Charlie are rolling down that hill, I expected them to stumble upon "the others' " village. I figured they were setting us up for that.


----------



## bdlucas (Feb 15, 2004)

markz said:


> Yeah, Like:
> ARM GONER WORK (This one fits the situation!)


Cool. Better as WORK ARM GONER, no?


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

bdlucas said:


> Cool. Better as WORK ARM GONER, no?


Yes, better. I just cut and pasted.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

gchance said:


> Oh, and speaking of that, don't VW Buses have locking steering wheels? He had to turn the key to unlock, otherwise he'd have no steering at all.


Well, he would have had to have turned the key to the On position in order to pop start it anyways.....


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

So did "the island" cause the meteor to hit the chicken place (and all the other bad things that happened to Hurley) just to make him go to Austrailia just so he could come home from Austrailia on flight 815?


----------



## UBUBUB (Dec 1, 2005)

For all of Sawyer's "diminutive" nicknames for Charlie, it's odd that has always stayed away from using "Hobbit."


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

gchance said:


> Oh, and speaking of that, don't VW Buses have locking steering wheels?


No. VW Buses of that vintage did not (just a keyswitch on the dash).

And, what JYoung said.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

UBUBUB said:


> For all of Sawyer's "diminutive" nicknames for Charlie, it's odd that has always stayed away from using "Hobbit."


I suppose he could call him a droog. Am I the only one who thinks Charlie looks like a young Malcolm McDowell?

Greg


----------



## Bananfish (May 16, 2002)

NoThru22 said:


> People mention the editing problem like it's uncommon. In the first few minutes, there were several. In close-ups Charlie had a spot of blood from shaving, but in the zoom-outs he had none. Nikki was turning around in one shot and a second later she was being grabbed by her belt-loop, facing forward, etc.


Those weren't editing problems. Those were just time travel mysteries ..... for example, Charlie went back in time during the zoom-outs to before he cut himself and changed his dull blade to a sharp one ... and then he went back in time again during the zoom-ins to scratch a bottlecap across his face.

Geez, don't you understand!?!?!? There are no continuity or logical problems on this show .... just more mysteries!!!!


----------



## Bananfish (May 16, 2002)

KNOW MORE? ARRG!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

It still bugs me that Kate and Sawyer walked back to camp rather than taking the boat. Why leave a perfectly good boat sitting on the beach on the other side of the island? I suppose it's possible Sawyer let Carl take the boat when he let him go, but I think they would have mentioned that.

I also thought of Tricia Takanawa as soon as I saw the episode title. The fact that she turned out to be a TV news fluff story reporter made it even funnier.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

TAsunder said:


> So why did the van's engine have to be on before he could steer out of the way of the rocks?


Because it was something convenient for the lame writers of this show. And like others have mentioned, it wasn't just the steering that made no sense. What about the gas, the hoses and belts, other fluids, etc? 

I guess I'm the only one who could have done without Three Dog Night plus the arrangement of the theme at the end in the score.  "Eli's Coming" is about the only song of theirs I can stand, evidently since it hasn't been played on the radio about every 5 minutes unlike some of their other songs. "Joy to the World" makes me want to drive into a bridge abutment every time I hear it on the radio.

At least I did get some satisfaction out of this episode in the form of laughter. That's a lot more than some previous episodes have offered this season.


----------



## lodica1967 (Aug 5, 2003)

Maybe the gas didn't go bad because it runs on the garbage that was in the van? Why did they make a point of showing the recycling? Think "fluxcapacitatior"


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> Wow, I can't believe NOBODY else thought of this. As Hurley and Charlie are rolling down that hill, I expected them to stumble upon "the others' " village. I figured they were setting us up for that.


I did too! In fact, when they first showed the shot of the green hills, I paused and looked at it carefully, expecting to see fences or some other evidence that I was looking at the others' backyards! I was sure that stumbling into the others' residential area would be the end-of-show surprize. The Alex thing was pretty disappointing in comparison.


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

Ruth said:


> I did too! In fact, when they first showed the shot of the green hills, I paused and looked at it carefully, expecting to see fences or some other evidence that I was looking at the others' backyards! I was sure that stumbling into the others' residential area would be the end-of-show surprize. The Alex thing was pretty disappointing in comparison.


I thought the same for a split second, but I was thinking more along the lines of "I hope they don't run up on the others' village". They weren't that far from camp, and the others' village isn't that close. In the end, I'm glad they didn't go in that direction.


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

TAsunder said:


> I'm still waiting for the "3 biggest questions" to be answered.


Still waiting? They answered one of those questions tonight:


Spoiler



Who is this Alex girl? And what happened to Reusso's daughter?



Wait....that's actually 2 big questions. Plus we got the tattoo thing answered last time, so that makes all 3. Feel better now?


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

TAsunder said:


> So why did the van's engine have to be on before he could steer out of the way of the rocks?


For the same reason a bad carburetor sounds just like a dead battery.


----------



## mqpickles (Nov 11, 2004)

No one's mentioned Hurley's line in the interview about his girlfriend Starla running off with his best friend. IIRC, Starla was the girl working in the record store that Hurley asked on a date in S2, and I assume the best friend was the skinny guy who got mad at him (and then married Joy's 1/2 sister on My Name Is Earl).


----------



## Delta13 (Jan 25, 2003)

Between chuckles as they rolled down the hill I was waiting for the big black smoke cloud to come out the tailpipe when Hurley started it. Not the smoke monster, just all the gunk and crap in the engine. 

And I hate when shows do this, but the last 150 feet before the rocks took like, 5 minutes. Well, okay maybe a little less, but not much.

Nice little episode. I look at like it's a _Lost_ Christmas episode. Joyful, but doesn't move the story much. Which in their time it nearly is Christmas anyway!


----------



## MFruchey (May 25, 2006)

LordKronos said:


> Still waiting? They answered one of those questions tonight:
> [SPOILERS]Who is this Alex girl? And what happened to Reusso's daughter?[/SPOILERS]
> 
> Wait....that's actually 2 big questions. Plus we got the tattoo thing answered last time, so that makes all 3. Feel better now?


Sarcasm?

Since they first introduced us to a character named Alex (I think early last season) and Russo commented that her kid's name was Alex back in season one, well, let's just say, it didn't seem to be a coincidence.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

mwhip said:


> Interesting redux on E! online for this episode:
> 
> http://www.eonline.com/gossip/kristin/blog/index.jsp?uuid=f46807ea-530f-4664-a44f-5c2febb16636
> 
> On the right is the video interview with the Lost creators and they reveal that a past "mystery" was not actually a mystery at all it was just a deleted scene in a past episode that did not make it in that show and watchers turned it into a mystery.


Any kind soul care to summarize/transcript the highlights of this video for those of us that are LOST without captions?

Muchos gracias!


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

astrohip said:


> Any kind soul care to summarize/transcript the highlights of this video for those of us that are LOST without captions?
> 
> Muchos gracias!





Spoiler



They talk about a deleted scene where Kate tries to get out of her handcuffs after her brunch with Ben. It's why her wrists were so badly cut up


----------



## Uncle Briggs (Sep 11, 2004)

MickeS said:


> So who else immediately got the Sung Hi Lee ("Tricia Tanaka") connection to one of the other cast members in "Lost"?
> 
> She was making out with Elizabeth Mitchell ("Juliet") in the movie "Nurse Betty"..


Note To Self. Rent Nurse Betty


----------



## speedcouch (Oct 23, 2003)

Vito the TiVo said:


> I'm surprised at the negative reactions here. I guess you can't please all the people all the time.


Really...I thought folks here would be delighted that they finally got to see the rest of the survivors for a change.

I loved this episode! We got more of Hurley's backstory intermingled with the "feed good" story of them getting the VW to run. Even though I knew Charlie and Hurley would survive the ride down the hill, it had you wondering and it was SO great when the bus cranked and they swerved to avoid the boulders.

Hurley's comeback to Sawyer's constant bashing was great! Can't remember the first word, but the drawn out "....RED......NECK" was awesome! Along with all of Sawyer's lines teaching Jin the only important words with a woman and all.

I really thought Sawyer would share the beer with the others, but it seemed like he considered it and then decided to return to his usual isolated self by taking it off to drink alone.

Great episode! With just enough serious and plot-moving stuff with Kate and Rousseau at the end. Sort of like okay, now we'll get back to business.

:up: :up: :up:

Cheryl


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

speedcouch said:


> I really thought Sawyer would share the beer with the others, but it seemed like he considered it and then decided to return to his usual isolated self by taking it off to drink alone.


You could see his inner turmoil: share the beer and be friendly? Or drink alone ...

On a different note: I'll be curious to see if Sawyer ever gets any of his stuff back.


----------



## AJRitz (Mar 25, 2002)

drew2k said:


> You could see his inner turmoil: share the beer and be friendly? Or drink alone ...
> 
> On a different note: I'll be curious to see if Sawyer ever gets any of his stuff back.


I don't think either Charlie or Desmond saved the portion of Sawyer's stuff that they "gave back".


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

lodica1967 said:


> Maybe the gas didn't go bad because it runs on the garbage that was in the van? Why did they make a point of showing the recycling? Think "fluxcapacitatior"


The fluxcapacitor runs on plutonium. Mr. Fusion was what helped the car run on garbage. But I think Doc later explained that it still needed fuel to run the car itself. So we can scratch that theory. It's too bad though, the time travel theorist would love this theory.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

unicorngoddess said:


> The fluxcapacitor runs on plutonium.


Electricity. Plutonium was used to generate electricity. (Not sure if this was fission or just thermoelectric.) Then lightning was used (direct electricity). Then Mr. Fusion.



> _But I think Doc later explained that it still needed fuel to run the car itself._


The internal combustion engine drove the wheels. The flying mode I believe was powered by Mr. Fusion.


----------



## lodica1967 (Aug 5, 2003)

unicorngoddess said:


> The fluxcapacitor runs on plutonium. Mr. Fusion was what helped the car run on garbage. But I think Doc later explained that it still needed fuel to run the car itself. So we can scratch that theory. It's too bad though, the time travel theorist would love this theory.


Now I am going to have to watch Back to the Future this weekend. I obviously didn't pay close enough attention back in 1985!


----------



## hapdrastic (Mar 31, 2006)

wmcbrine said:


> Electricity. Plutonium was used to generate electricity. (Not sure if this was fission or just thermoelectric.) Then lightning was used (direct electricity). Then Mr. Fusion.
> 
> The internal combustion engine drove the wheels. The flying mode I believe was powered by Mr. Fusion.


Mr. Fusion was for the Flux Capacitor...possibly also the flying mode, but definitely for the Flux Capacitor. The only thing that overcame needing gas was the steam engine in the train model.


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

Coming up on next week's Lost: an exhaustive debate about what powered the Deloreon in Back to the Future! (Should I have spoilered that?)


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

hapdrastic said:


> Mr. Fusion was for the Flux Capacitor...possibly also the flying mode, but definitely for the Flux Capacitor.


Yeah, that's what I said.



> _The only thing that overcame needing gas was the steam engine in the train model._


Anything that got it up to 88 was sufficient. (Or, per the end of 2, it could just be struck by lightning without going 88...) It worked purely from flying mode at the end of 1. The flying circuits were destroyed by the second lightning blast, which is why they had to depend on the old internal combustion engine.

It's conceivable that flying mode was driven by the ICE, but I don't think there's enough power there. Then again, we don't really know the basis of flying mode. It's not normal flight -- probably it's the same principle as the hoverboard. So it may not require much power.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Watching the original BttF won't give you this explanation. It's in the 3rd movie, Marty tells Doc he can get home because of Mr. Fusion, and Doc says very gravely that the Delorean itself is powered by its internal combusion engine and always has.

Face it, you have to watch all three.

Greg


----------



## mitkraft (Feb 21, 2003)

markz said:


> That's an interesting theory. Maybe there's something to it.
> 
> Also, isn't that the second rabbit's foot keychain? Wasn't the key that Desmond used to blow up the hatch also on a rabbit's foot? I wouldn't want to be a rabbit around them Dharma people! I bet it came from a rabbit related to the one used to make Sawyer think his heart was going to explode.


I can't believe nobody has commented on this. Not only do I think it was also on a rabbit's foot, I think the keys looked the same. It looked exactly like the hatch key & keychain to me. I'll poke around for screen caps to confirm but if someone knows where to find them please post caps of the two different keys so we can do a side by side.



NoThru22 said:


> By the way, I'm a firm believer that there has been no actual time travel on this show and that Desmond's flashback was all in his head. He can see into the future, yes, but did not travel back in time. I got no impression that he was "changing the past."


WELL, (and dang you guys for all the Flux capacitor talk because you make my theory look less original, but I promise I thought of it before I got to the post about BTTF) THAT'S why Hurley waited to pop the clutch. He was trying to get to 88!


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

gchance said:


> Face it, you have to watch all three.
> 
> Greg


The third was the best anyway


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

unicorngoddess said:


> The third was the best anyway


I dunno... the old west Ewoks get annoying.

Greg


----------



## mqpickles (Nov 11, 2004)

gchance said:


> I dunno... the old west Ewoks get annoying.
> 
> Greg


That was the 6th.

And what about the continuum transfunctioner?


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

mitkraft said:


> THAT'S why Hurley waited to pop the clutch. He was trying to get to 88!


Thanks! I spit coffee on my keyboard! Good one! 

And one of the best moments -


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

MFruchey said:


> Sarcasm?


You had to ask?


----------



## MFruchey (May 25, 2006)

Still learning how to read people here...


----------



## Chibbie (Jan 16, 2006)

drew2k said:


> On a different note: I'll be curious to see if Sawyer ever gets any of his stuff back.





Spoiler



According to the preview on ABC.com right now, we'll found out in the next episode.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

I read this somewhere else so I can't take credit for it, but in addition to the BTTF comparisons, there were also some similarities to Little Miss Sunshine, with the guys pushing the VW bus to get it started. You could even make some comparisons between the Lost guys in the bus and the people in the LMS family.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

drew2k said:


> I'll be curious to see if Sawyer ever gets any of his stuff back.


Well, none of it was ever really Sawyer's to begin with. He seemed altogether too friendly and cooperative in this episode. A bit out of character. But I like his character better when it's not so one-sided. I prefer seeing him as a good guy sometimes and as a moody SOB at others.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

getreal said:


> Well, none of it was ever really Sawyer's to begin with.


LOL! True, but in Sawyer's mind, it was *always* his!


> He seemed altogether too friendly and cooperative in this episode. A bit out of character. But I like his character better when it's not so one-sided. I prefer seeing him as a good guy sometimes and as a moody SOB at others.


I think he was back to his moody SOB self at the end, when he looked around the camp and sat down alone with just his flat stale beer to give him comfort.


----------



## rseligman (Dec 5, 2000)

Can someone remind me what the deal was with Eko's walking stick pointing the way to the Others?


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

rseligman said:


> Can someone remind me what the deal was with Eko's walking stick pointing the way to the Others?


There was an inscription on Eko's stick that Locke took to be important.

"Lift up your eyes and look North."


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

hefe said:


> There was an inscription on Eko's stick that Locke took to be important.
> 
> "Lift up your eyes and look North."


And it was from the bible....John 3:05, so it looked like the message was addressed to Locke


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

getreal said:


> Well, none of it was ever really Sawyer's to begin with. He seemed altogether too friendly and cooperative in this episode. A bit out of character. But I like his character better when it's not so one-sided. I prefer seeing him as a good guy sometimes and as a moody SOB at others.


He had sex with Kate days earlier. I'd be friendly and cooperative for around 18 years.

Wouldn't give up my beer though 

-smak-


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

LordKronos said:


> And it was from the bible....John 3:05, so it looked like the message was addressed to Locke


Actually, John 3:5 is something different. It's on the stick, but it's not related to that passage.

It's actually Genesis 13:14... "The LORD said to Abram, after Lot had separated from him, "Now lift up your eyes and look from the place where you are, northward and southward and eastward and westward;"

It's scratched just to the left of the passage.


----------



## crazywater (Mar 7, 2001)

drew2k said:


> LOL! True, but in Sawyer's mind, it was *always* his!
> I think he was back to his moody SOB self at the end, when he looked around the camp and sat down alone with just his flat stale beer to give him comfort.


I took that scene as Sawyer looking for Kate to share a beer with her but not finding her, they showed Sawyer focusing on other couples...I do not think it was Sawyer just being a moody SOB...


----------



## crazywater (Mar 7, 2001)

getreal said:


> Well, none of it was ever really Sawyer's to begin with. He seemed altogether too friendly and cooperative in this episode. A bit out of character. But I like his character better when it's not so one-sided. I prefer seeing him as a good guy sometimes and as a moody SOB at others.


That may have been beer induced...the good-Sawyer.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

hefe said:


> Actually, John 3:5 is something different. It's on the stick, but it's not related to that passage.
> 
> It's actually Genesis 13:14... "The LORD said to Abram, after Lot had separated from him, "Now lift up your eyes and look from the place where you are, northward and southward and eastward and westward;"
> 
> It's scratched just to the left of the passage.


I think Locke took it to mean "Lift up your eyes and look north, John." And 3:05 would be some sort of coordinate.


----------



## mtm150 (Oct 19, 2003)

What's the point anymore? This was totally a Gilligan's Island episode. The Skipper and Professor and Gilligan found a car. It would have been more interesting if they tried to build a radio out of a coconut. This show used to be about progressing the story even if more questions were raised. This episode didn't even raise any new questions. And it seems like now everyone is reaching to see any episode of Lost as good, because frankly they have been terrible lately with the exception of the Desmond episode. Why can't they try more Desmond like episodes where something interesting happens besides Hurly wanting to drive a car for an hour. I just don't feel it anymore.


----------



## ct1 (Jun 27, 2003)

The "Story" of Lost isn't on the island. That just happens to be where this set of people came together. The main story is about the history of the folks on the island. The "story" filled in more missing pieces about Hurley's past.

(Warning to characters: Don't resolve past issues on the island. Cause then you die.)


----------



## mqpickles (Nov 11, 2004)

tivoboyjr said:


> I think Locke took it to mean "Lift up your eyes and look north, John." And 3:05 would be some sort of coordinate.


I think so too, although I'm not sure about 3:05. It could also refer to time of day, or it might not enter into it at all.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I thought they said something about the shadow cast by the stick, didn't they? So the time of day would matter. I wonder if it was 3:05 when Locke first saw it. 

What was funny about Sawyer calling it Little House--doesn't everybody call it Little House?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

stellie93 said:


> What was funny about Sawyer calling it Little House--doesn't everybody call it Little House?


I don't--I call it Little House on the Prairie. If somebody said "Little House" to me, I'd wonder which particular diminutive domicile they're referring to.

I think the nickname implies a level of familiarity that is out of character for Sawyer.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

stellie93 said:


> What was funny about Sawyer calling it Little House--doesn't everybody call it Little House?


Which "it" are you referring to?

"Little House on the Prairie" or "Little House: A New Beginning"?

(Wikipedia Link)


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

stellie93 said:


> I thought they said something about the shadow cast by the stick, didn't they? So the time of day would matter. I wonder if it was 3:05 when Locke first saw it.
> 
> What was funny about Sawyer calling it Little House--doesn't everybody call it Little House?


I've heard people call it Little House before.

On the shadow thing, no, I don't recall anything of the sort.


----------



## Redux (Oct 19, 2004)

dswallow said:


> At least this one was enjoyable and somewhat interesting.


Perhaps part of the original design criteria, since lost. It is faintly possible that the producers may be back in touch with their original instincts. Instead of listening to their audience and, almost as bad, the ABC shirts. I am encouraged.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

TIVOSciolist said:


> No, but I did notice that, in Charlie's shaving scene, there seemed to be a continuity problem. First, he had blood on his face, then he didn't, then he did. and then he didn't.


Not to mention a supposedly abandoned truck that's been sitting for years and years still has air in the tires, and good gasoline in the tank? Did he really think that thing was gonna ever run? Maybe the professor and Maryann can come up with some Coconut bio-fuel they can run it with.


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

Also, I hear the gas might not still have been good.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

bareyb said:


> Not to mention a supposedly abandoned truck that's been sitting for years and years still has air in the tires, and good gasoline in the tank? Did he really think that thing was gonna ever run? Maybe the professor and Maryann can come up with some Coconut bio-fuel they can run it with.


You may have missed the post above. They used their coconut radio to call Island AAA.


----------



## jkeegan (Oct 16, 2000)

_They all survived a plane crash where the plane split in two, waaaay the hell up in the air!_



A smoke cloud that can "grab" objects and show visions of ones life picked someone up and smashed him into trees.

(As a thread game, people can feel free to add to the list of strange things going on)

The magic having-the-car-run-at-all bit was clearly the smallest suspension of disbelief we've had to have in this show.


----------



## Delta13 (Jan 25, 2003)

Aww now Jeff, to be fair, obviously only the survivors survived. 

We're funny that way. The truly supernatural or highly technical parts we sort of nod our head and go, "Hey could be." The mundane turned into supernatural we have a little more trouble accepting. Human nature, I guess.


----------



## AJRitz (Mar 25, 2002)

What was it about Little House on the Prairie last week? First, we got the Little House reference on Lost. Then,


Spoiler



a Little House on the Prairie homage on Family Guy.



(Spoilerized to protect those who haven't watched the shows they recorded on Sunday yet).


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

I thought the car starting was just another example of the Island giving something to you if you wish for it hard enough.

Did Kate say she didn't see the Others with any boats other than the one they gave Michael? Is the boat Sawyer and Kate used for their trip back to the main island that same boat? Or was she lying to John? At least we finally saw one character actually telling the other characters what was going on.

And, maybe I'm being dense, but what was Kate asking Sawyer to apologize for? Was it related to the sex or their conversation about it in last week's episode, or something else?

And Kate knew who Alex was, but never mentioned it to Sawyer after he asked Alex if she was the boss' daughter? Or was Sawyer just playing along?


----------



## Redux (Oct 19, 2004)

Delta13 said:


> We're funny that way. The truly supernatural or highly technical parts we sort of nod our head and go, "Hey could be." The mundane turned into supernatural we have a little more trouble accepting. Human nature, I guess.


Not human nature, but the human condition.

Truth is, there is no cause and effect, no logic, no phenomenona anything other than random. BUT, there are an infinite number of universes and in our PARTICULAR universe all the dice have happened to roll in a particular way, one that we have accepted as the way things are supposed to work, so an ordered existence is simulated.

Artists can play outside the box, fancifully, and that's OK. But to play fast & loose with something as mundane (and therefore bedrock to our superstition) as a VW bus is very, very uncomfortable because it confronts us with the unacceptable notion that total chaos is the ultimate truth.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

aindik said:


> And, maybe I'm being dense, but what was Kate asking Sawyer to apologize for?


I thought it was (in her mind) "abandonding" Jack. Which Sawyer rightly pointed out that Jack wanted them to do.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I thought it was for saying she sexed him up out of pity.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

TAsunder said:


> I thought it was for saying she sexed him up out of pity.


That's what I thought, but I wasn't sure, so I asked. Apparently not everyone thought that. Is it supposed to be a mystery, or is it just poorly written? Or am I just missing it?


----------



## mqpickles (Nov 11, 2004)

Delta13 said:


> Aww now Jeff, to be fair, obviously only the survivors survived.
> 
> We're funny that way. The truly supernatural or highly technical parts we sort of nod our head and go, "Hey could be." The mundane turned into supernatural we have a little more trouble accepting. Human nature, I guess.


I think it's partly because the writers "hang a lantern" on the big supernatural stuff, but they present the mundane more as if it's not a mystery at all.

A character will say, "What is a polar bear doing on a tropical island?" or "how did a plane get here from Nigeria?" but nobody said, "There are 18 reasons why this van shouldn't be able to run" (although I think it was clear they were generally skeptical that it would work), and nobody says "Gee, Sun, how is it your hair has grown 10 inches in less than 2 months?" (something that bothered me a bit this ep., but apparently no one else).


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

I also couldn't figure out what Sawyer was suppose to be apoligizng for.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

aindik said:


> That's what I thought, but I wasn't sure, so I asked. Apparently not everyone thought that. Is it supposed to be a mystery, or is it just poorly written? Or am I just missing it?


I think in general he just owed a lot of apologies to her and he just put one out there to cover all his bases.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

TAsunder said:


> I think in general he just owed a lot of apologies to her and he just put one out there to cover all his bases.


Huh? Kate brought up the apology, not Sawyer. Sawyer said he had nothing to apologize for. I (and others) am wondering what Kate was talking about.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Whoops.


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

If this episode wasn't so fun to watch, I would've hated it. Absolutely no plot advancement. An extremely weak and obvious "twist" at the end. A pointless flashback. 

At least it was entertaining.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Supfreak26 said:


> If this episode wasn't so fun to watch, I would've hated it. Absolutely no plot advancement. An extremely weak and obvious "twist" at the end. A pointless flashback.
> 
> At least it was entertaining.


I don't think the flashback was pointless, because it reaffirmed that Hurley was firmly convinced he was cursed. In fact, he was willing to see a psychic to remove the curse, and when he found out it was a fraud, that prompted him to go to Australia to seek the source f the numbers. So it filled in some background on Hurley, and also served as a counterpoint to the van story, to suggest that Hurly's curse is broken. Life will be good for him now.

The island cured Rose's cancer. It gave Locke back his legs. It gave Hurley back his luck. (Not earth shattering, but it weighed pretty heavily on Hurley.)


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

drew2k said:


> I don't think the flashback was pointless, because it reaffirmed that Hurley was firmly convinced he was cursed. In fact, he was willing to see a psychic to remove the curse, and when he found out it was a fraud, that prompted him to go to Australia to seek the source f the numbers. So it filled in some background on Hurley, and also served as a counterpoint to the van story, to suggest that Hurly's curse is broken. Life will be good for him now.
> 
> The island cured Rose's cancer. It gave Locke back his legs. It gave Hurley back his luck. (Not earth shattering, but it weighed pretty heavily on Hurley.)


I suppose. Just seemed very underwhelming to me.

BTW, I'm not trying to Lost-bash here. I loved the episodes in this short 2nd half season. Really got me excited about the show again after that horrible first half. This episode just didn't fit right, IMO. Seemed to bring down the intensity that the shows been building over the past couple of weeks.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

aindik said:


> Huh? Kate brought up the apology, not Sawyer. Sawyer said he had nothing to apologize for. I (and others) am wondering what Kate was talking about.


I was under the impression that it was for what Sawyer said to her about the romantic "humping" they had prior to the inevitable execution of Sawyer. I forget the exact line, but essentially the gist of what Sawyer said was "I know you just had sex with me because I was about to die and you felt sorry for me."

This is what Kate wants an apology for.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

jradford said:


> I was under the impression that it was for what Sawyer said to her about the romantic "humping" they had prior to the inevitable execution of Sawyer. I forget the exact line, but essentially the gist of what Sawyer said was "I know you just had sex with me because I was about to die and you felt sorry for me."
> 
> This is what Kate wants an apology for.


That seems to be the consensus, and it's what I thought, too. I just thought it wasn't incredibly clear.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

aindik said:


> That seems to be the consensus, and it's what I thought, too. I just thought it wasn't incredibly clear.


A gray area? In LOST? 

I wouldn't be shocked to find out that there's more to it, either.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

jradford said:


> A gray area? In LOST?
> 
> I wouldn't be shocked to find out that there's more to it, either.


I wasn't sure if it was a gray area because it's intended to be a gray area, or just because it was written poorly.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Written poorly is my current belief.


----------



## mightyb (Dec 5, 2003)

I just can't wait for Jack to get back to the other island and tell everyone that the RED SOX WON THE WORLD SERIES...

Oh, and that the others have contact to the outside world, and possibly even get off the island(s)!!!!!!!


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

mightyb said:


> Oh, and that the others have contact to the outside world, and possibly even get off the island(s)!!!!!!!


Kate told Locke that they sent Michael home in a boat. He said "so they can get off the island...."


----------



## mightyb (Dec 5, 2003)

aindik said:


> Kate told Locke that they sent Michael home in a boat. He said "so they can get off the island...."


Right...but no one listens to Kate!


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

TAsunder said:


> Written poorly is my current belief.


What about "interpreted poorly?" 

I didn't find it to be all that distracting, honestly. Sawyer made his comment, Kate was clearly pissed, next thing you know, she's saying, 'All you have to do is apologize.' She didn't say, "All you have to do is apologize for what you said back there," but that would be writing written specifically for the audience, rather than for Kate's character. Obviously, it's a matter of opinion, but I don't find it to be poor writing. Maybe it's a gray area, but it's one of those things that feels like we're making a gray area when there really isn't one.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

jradford said:


> What about "interpreted poorly?"
> 
> I didn't find it to be all that distracting, honestly. Sawyer made his comment, Kate was clearly pissed, next thing you know, she's saying, 'All you have to do is apologize.' She didn't say, "All you have to do is apologize for what you said back there," but that would be writing written specifically for the audience, rather than for Kate's character. Obviously, it's a matter of opinion, but I don't find it to be poor writing. Maybe it's a gray area, but it's one of those things that feels like we're making a gray area when there really isn't one.


You say "back there" like he just said it a half hour ago. The comment was last episode. Wasn't this at least a day later? It's not exactly "next thing you know."


----------



## Delta13 (Jan 25, 2003)

So, an egotistical man couldn't read an upset woman's mind. That required no suspension of belief whatsoever.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Delta13 said:


> So, an egotistical man couldn't read an upset woman's mind. That required no suspension of belief whatsoever.




I think Sawyer knew what she was talking about. But I don't think we did.

Or at least I didn't. Maybe I'm the egotistical man you're talking about....


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

drew2k said:


> The island cured Rose's cancer. It gave Locke back his legs. It gave Hurley back his luck. (Not earth shattering, but it weighed pretty heavily on Hurley.)


Actually, it was Earth shattering. Or did you miss the meteor?


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

Supfreak26 said:


> If this episode wasn't so fun to watch, I would've hated it.


Ummm.... am I the only one who finds this statement amusing?


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Hunter Green said:


> Ummm.... am I the only one who finds this statement amusing?


I agree. If I didn't find the statement so amusing, I'd really hate it.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Supfreak26 said:


> If this episode wasn't so fun to watch, I would've hated it.


It's the kind of thing you like, if you like that kind of thing.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

When did Yogi Berra start posting as hefe?


----------



## Delta13 (Jan 25, 2003)

aindik said:


> I think Sawyer knew what she was talking about. But I don't think we did.
> 
> Or at least I didn't. Maybe I'm the egotistical man you're talking about....


Well, I WAS referring to Sawyer. It's not always all about you.


----------

